# POLL: How do you guys get out your crickets?



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

hey before you feed them tho your animal how do you take them out of their cage?


POLL: 

Grab them with bare hands 

Long tweezers 

Net

Other (Please State)


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

oh damn I wanted to add a poll


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I use forceps but thats mainly because I only feed em one at a time and plus I have to 'slow em down' a bit for my phibs to be able to catch em (Or in the case of the frog, maim them and dangle it infront of his mouth)


----------



## TerrorTortoise (Apr 18, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> I use forceps but thats mainly because I only feed em one at a time and plus I have to 'slow em down' a bit for my phibs to be able to catch em (Or in the case of the frog, maim them and dangle it infront of his mouth)


What are those?


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

grab them with my bair hands,


----------



## ESAB (May 22, 2009)

put up the egg box and shake them into a back for dusting, and hope none of them get on me eeuurrggghhh!!


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

I use long tweezers to get mine out.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

bare hands  same with me roaches


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

either my hands, or if i want to do a load all at once i put a cricket box in my crickets tub (i have a huge box full of crickets as i buy in bulk) and shake the egg crate. The i just lift ot the cricket box and shake them into various vivs. 

Jay


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I feed all my livefood to the rodents, and to the reptiles by hand. 

: victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Just use my hands and when i need to put on i just take the the egg box part out and shake out what i need


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just stick my hand in and grab them.


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

I put the tub in the freezer for a few minutes, then remove it and just pick out as many as I need. Once they warm up they start running about in the viv again. None escape that way :lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i place a tub with some calci-dust into the bathtub, then open the crickets next to it, just grab a handful and throw them into the calci-tub. catch any escapees because they cant go anywhere. close lid and give em a good shake then open tub inside the viv and shake some loose.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

with my hand (altho when i dust them i shake them from the bag)


----------



## phoenixwoof (Aug 23, 2007)

i have toilet roll tubes in my large rub cricket tub so they all tend to hide and congregate inside them. so all i do is grab a tube and slide it inside the large jam jar i use to dust them with and tap the end of the tube. they all fall into the jar - get covered in the nutrabol/calcium and then either get thrown into the viv...my ackies love to hunt them...or get hand fed to the beardies.


----------



## RepoUK (Jan 27, 2008)

Barehands for the adult cricks.

Wooden tweezers for small cricks.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

ALWAYS with tweezers


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

like phoenixwoof i have toilet roll tubs in with the crickets and have a dusting tub/jar thing which i snake the crickets into, this is the easiest way and reduces the chances of they getting loose 

although willl occassionally pick one or two out by hand (generally when trying to get a specific size cricket or trying to pic out the damn singing winged ones)


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine are kept in a big rub, I order 1000 crickets at a time.

I have bits of egg carton in the rub, I shake them off the egg carton bits into a small cricket tub which I dust them in before chucking them in the viv's.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

phoenixwoof said:


> i have toilet roll tubes in my large rub cricket tub so they all tend to hide and congregate inside them. so all i do is grab a tube and slide it inside the large jam jar i use to dust them with and tap the end of the tube. they all fall into the jar - get covered in the nutrabol/calcium and then either get thrown into the viv...my ackies love to hunt them...or get hand fed to the beardies.


that is another good method.

i keep all my crickets in a kitchen bin with large egg cartons. with just one egg carton (that holds 6 eggs)

i then open the lid and with jug in hand, pick up the carton place into the jug, then shake to get them in.

if theres too many scoop a few out lol.

then dust with calcium or nutrobol depending on day. job a good'un:2thumb:


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> either my hands, or if i want to do a load all at once i put a cricket box in my crickets tub (i have a huge box full of crickets as i buy in bulk) and shake the egg crate. The i just lift ot the cricket box and shake them into various vivs.
> 
> Jay


same ere lol


----------

